# Peach Wood....



## mr500 (Nov 4, 2011)

I ordered some peach wood to ty out. It still has the bark on it. Do you guys think the bark makes a difference?? Planning on doing 2 slab BBR on sun and wanna use the wood.

Should I de-bark it?

Whats the general consesus on this????

M


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2011)

Peach will give you a sweet and aromatic smoke.

Unless the bark is thick, I would not worry.  Be sure the wood is fully seasoned.

For most wood I remove as much bark as I can and let the rest slide.  Thin blue smoke, but if the bark impedes that, get rid of it.

Let us know!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with Venture. Once cured, bark is usually easy to get off, but if some remains, it's not a tradgedy,with the fire right,a short bit of white and back to Blue...


----------



## mr500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Venture said:


> Peach will give you a sweet and aromatic smoke.
> 
> Unless the bark is thick, I would not worry.  Be sure the wood is fully seasoned.
> 
> ...


Looks as if I got some of the smaller branches of the tree. Has a very distinc smell for sure. Ill see how the bark pulls off. Smaller pcs, so it should not take long to de bark a few pcs. Cant wait to taste ribs over peach. lol.

Thanks guys

Mike


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Nov 5, 2011)

Peach is one of my favorite smoking woods.

Small branches, I don't worry about the thin bark.

Bigger limbs and trunk, yeah, peel it.

You won't be disappointed with the taste!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 5, 2011)

Mmmmm, never tried peach but it sure sounds great!!


----------



## mr500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah they are smaller branches that have been split up into quaters. Good size pcs.

I ordered off a website http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/   

not much peach wood in orlando lol


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Nov 5, 2011)

Sound like a great reason to plan a vacation road trip......

Cruise on over to Georgia and pick up a load of Peach and Pecan wood.

And some peaches and pecans too!


----------



## mr500 (Nov 5, 2011)

actually when i go home to Alabama, i stop off and pick up the limbs that have blown off the pecan trees. Park, walk into the orchard and  pick up the limbs. keeps the owner happy as he doesn't have to look at it hahahahah


----------



## alblancher (Nov 5, 2011)

Just remember that peaches are very heavily sprayed with insecticides.   When collecting or buying peach wood you may want to ask the owner when they last sprayed,  I spray mine in early winter and early spring for borers then again several times between petal drop and harvest.  When prunning the prunned wood is normally insecticide free.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

I find Peach very similar to Apple & Pear.

I would remove any bark that lets go easily.

Then stack it outside in the weather for at least 6 months.

Should get rid of any toxic residue.

Then remove any loose bark again.

Bear


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks for this post...my peach tree recently got blown over in a storm...now the woman can't complain about what I've been wanting to do for years!


----------



## wildcat706 (May 4, 2015)

I have a white peach tree we trimmed it back maybe have 10 pounds out of it. Does it matter what color the peach tree is most are yellow.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2015)

wildcat706 said:


> I have a white peach tree we trimmed it back maybe have 10 pounds out of it. Does it matter what color the peach tree is most are yellow.


I can't remember ever seeing the color being mentioned on sites that say Peach Tree wood is good for smoking, so I'd be pretty sure there's very little difference, if any at all.

Peach is a light flavor smoke, and they say it weakens with age after cutting & splitting.

Bear


----------



## big papa (Jun 28, 2017)

Where at in Georgia?


----------

